

Erlang: The Movie (unintentionally funny) - dpapathanasiou
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uKfKtXYLG78

======
dpapathanasiou
Just a quick way to join in on the Erlang goof this afternoon.

This video is meant to be serious, but the hokey opening music and deadpan
dialogue and expressions make it seem like a Monty Python sketch.

